# Experimenting with 1898 Seaman's Hat



## Helen Hawkins

Have knitted 4 of these hats all to the pattern but with different yarns and thickness of yarn.
Used the same number of stitches and rows on all of them, the only difference i made to the pattern was the length measured from the edge at front of hat to the start of decrease. On the mans i used 5, inch ladies 4.5 inch, childs 4 inch and baby 3.5 inch. The photo's have the needle and yarn I used on each. Quite surprising the difference in sizes.
the next two were from the same pattern but I left the ear shaping out, on the multi colour orange I just knitted a straight garter stitch band. 
Link for yellow hat, 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/traveling-stitch-hat-chemo

Link to the pattern

http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf

Cheers Helen


----------



## Suseeque

All of your hats are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing your creations with all of us.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Lovely hats.


----------



## Hilary4

Love your pictures of the 4 hats together - it looks to me as if the man's hat should have the last 3? decrease rounds without the plain row in between if it were to truly fit under a hard hat - would you agree? Otherwise it's a bit pointy.

Hubby has requested one for this purpose.


----------



## Helen Hawkins

Hilary4 said:


> Love your pictures of the 4 hats together - it looks to me as if the man's hat should have the last 3? decrease rounds without the plain row in between if it were to truly fit under a hard hat - would you agree? Otherwise it's a bit pointy.
> 
> Hubby has requested one for this purpose.


It would make it a closer fit to go under hard hat.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Naneast

They are lovely ! Nicely done... :thumbup:


----------



## MaryCarter

Thanks Helen, lovely to see the differences.


----------



## DHobbit

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## olithia

All your hats are very pretty ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Helen Hawkins said:


> Have knitted 4 of these hats all to the pattern but with different yarns and thickness of yarn.
> Used the same number of stitches and rows on all of them, the only difference i made to the pattern was the length measured from the edge at front of hat to the start of decrease. On the mans i used 5, inch ladies 4.5 inch, childs 4 inch and baby 3.5 inch. The photo's have the needle and yarn I used on each. Quite surprising the difference in sizes. ...


Helen, you have performed an excellent experiment, and there will be fewer frostbitten ears next winter because of it. On behalf of those ears, I THANK YOU!

To help myself replicate your versions of this ingeniously designed hat, I've put your photos and information into a one-page PDF, and to help others, I've attached it below.


----------



## Helen Hawkins

Jessica-Jean said:


> Helen, you have performed an excellent experiment, and there will be fewer frostbitten ears next winter because of it. On behalf of those ears, I THANK YOU!
> 
> To help myself replicate your versions of this ingeniously designed hat, I've put your photos and information into a one-page PDF, and to help others, I've attached it below.


Thank you Jessica Jean,
When I made these I was not fussy about what size they turned out as they are all for charity. I figured there is always a needy head for any size hat.
It was quite interesting to see the difference in size just changing yarn and needle size. I really love this pattern.
Cheers Helen


----------



## betsy10904

Thank you Helen and Jessica Jean. Fabulous info on this great hat!


----------



## kiwiannie

Very beautiful work Helen,the hat sizes are very interesting.


----------



## sbel3555

Thank you so much Helen --this really takes the guess work out of that pattern. And you are a fabulous knitter.
sbel3555


----------



## jeannietta

Thanks for this!!


----------



## kathy1941

thank you Helen and Jessica-Jean.


----------



## kathy1941

thank you Helen and Jessica-Jean.


----------



## Katsch

Wonderful, thank you.


----------



## Mitch

Thanks for this info. I will have to get busy and make one of these hats.


----------



## bhooie

To Helen and Jessica-Jean, Thank-you so much for these size variations on the 1898 hat. I have three grandchildren to make for and now I feel I can with your directions. I've only made one regular size and hope to "tackle" the child's sizes next. Again, thanks.


----------



## kestrelz

Fabulous!


----------



## tweeter

very pretty hats


----------



## attycasner

Amazing..... I like your thinking Especially the part about different needs.


----------



## jvallas

Helen, those are wonderful! Thanks for sharing the great photos and information for those of us who've become smitten with that hat!

Jessica-Jean, you _know_ I'm saving that document - thank you!


----------



## luree

Lovely knitting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NCNeedler

Thanks, Helen, for the experiments & resulting information! Thanks, Jessica-Jean, for putting it in a .pdf!


----------



## mtnmama67

MaryCarter said:


> Thanks Helen, lovely to see the differences.


Agree!! Very interesting to see the ifferences! Thanks so much for sharing..


----------



## sjbowers

Helen, loved seeing the hat in different sizes! And I could have saved myself a bit of copy and pasting if I'd read down further to see that Jessica-Jean had already done the work! Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## riversong200

Thanks for working all the various sizes and sharing your pattern info! Beautiful work on all your photos.


----------



## String Queen

Love your head lineup. Everything is nice. Encouraging for me yo knit a baby hat.


----------



## RosD

Beautiful work.&#128158;


----------



## fourbyin

thank you for sharing


----------



## CindyMB

Beautiful hats! I have finally printed out the instructions for this hat now that I know how to adapted it for everyone. Thank you!


----------



## KarenJo

Thanks for this valuable information.


----------



## sanditoes48

Jessica-Jean said:


> Helen, you have performed an excellent experiment, and there will be fewer frostbitten ears next winter because of it. On behalf of those ears, I THANK YOU!
> 
> To help myself replicate your versions of this ingeniously designed hat, I've put your photos and information into a one-page PDF, and to help others, I've attached it below.


Jessica-Jean, you are an angel! Thank you for your kind help. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sanditoes48

Helen Hawkins said:


> Have knitted 4 of these hats all to the pattern but with different yarns and thickness of yarn.
> Used the same number of stitches and rows on all of them, the only difference i made to the pattern was the length measured from the edge at front of hat to the start of decrease. On the mans i used 5, inch ladies 4.5 inch, childs 4 inch and baby 3.5 inch. The photo's have the needle and yarn I used on each. Quite surprising the difference in sizes.
> the next two were from the same pattern but I left the ear shaping out, on the multi colour orange I just knitted a straight garter stitch band.
> Link for yellow hat,
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/traveling-stitch-hat-chemo
> 
> Link to the pattern
> 
> http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf
> 
> Cheers Helen


Helen, thanks so very much for sharing your revisions with all of us!! Very helpful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## burgher

betsy10904 said:


> Thank you Helen and Jessica Jean. Fabulous info on this great hat!


I thank you both too. That was really great of you Helen to post the pictures and you Jessica Jean to make them easy to download.


----------



## tweeter

your work is beautiful


----------



## GrandmaJeanB

Thank you for doing that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Great to see how the different yarn and needles change it perfectly from adult pattern to child pattern. Love the experiment. That white one is beautifu. Nice variations on pattern too.


----------



## Susan Marie

Beautiful hat, I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## Miri

I have just asked a question on KP and was referred to this section. Brilliant, many thanks.
Miri


----------



## Helen Hawkins

Miri said:


> I have just asked a question on KP and was referred to this section. Brilliant, many thanks.
> Miri


Hi Miri,
There is a mistake in the first pic, the men's and ladies heads are in the wrong positions. The ladies hat I used 5mm needles and the man's 6mm.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Miri

Helen Hawkins said:


> Hi Miri,
> There is a mistake in the first pic, the men's and ladies heads are in the wrong positions. The ladies hat I used 5mm needles and the man's 6mm.
> Cheers Helen


Many thanks!


----------



## Cru

Thanks, Helen, for your guidance and inspiration. I have stated one now with dk yarn on #6 needle. My first one was worsted on a #10 needle and was so big I set it aside for charity and used #8 for the others I have done. Anxious to experiment more.


----------



## 15656

Thanks


----------



## SouthernGirl

lovely and sweet


----------



## Judyh

This may be a silly question, but I've looked everywhere I could think of and can't find the answer.
I want to make one for my 7 month old DGD. Her head measures 16".All the patterns state a size for the circumference. Is that the size of the hat, or the size of the head?
Told you it was a silly question.


----------



## kathy1941

I read that a knitted or crochet hat should be 1 to 1.5 inches smaller than the circumference of the baby's head since it will stretch. so if the head is 16" then aim for 14.5 or 15. hope this helps. I found it on internet but do not know how to post that info here. good luck.


----------



## Nilda muniz

Thank you so much for answering my topic. This is a very interesting one, especially since I have it in my to do list, but it was a different one.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Helen, your hats and sweater are so Pretty! Thank you for sharing your information with us. You have explained yourself very well with how you created each one. ;-)


----------



## Helen Hawkins

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Helen, your hats and sweater are so Pretty! Thank you for sharing your information with us. You have explained yourself very well with how you created each one. ;-)


Thank you Cheryl, you are very welcome.
Cheers Helen


----------



## kacey66

Thank you, Helen for sharing your hats and swaeter. Also for all of the help with the Seaman's Hat and the link to the yellow hat. All of your knitting is amazing!


----------



## pierrette

WOWZIE!!!!!! Great job and thanks for info...!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nilda muniz

Helen, thank you so much for all the information you provided to me. I answered very quickly earlier, but now, coming back from seeing a doctor, had time to look into all the details you provided and how valuable it will be for me. Almost sentimental when I saw the pattern for the yellow hat because one of my sisters has lost her hair because of chemo and I sent her a hat this week. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. I am knitting that pattern for her next week.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Nilda muniz said:


> Helen, thank you so much for all the information you provided to me. I answered very quickly earlier, but now, coming back from seeing a doctor, had time to look into all the details you provided and how valuable it will be for me. Almost sentimental when I saw the pattern for the yellow hat because one of my sisters has lost her hair because of chemo and I sent her a hat this week. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. I am knitting that pattern for her next week.


And I thank you, Nilda, for mentioning that yellow hat. I'd completely missed it on the first go-round.


----------



## Rainebo

Love seeing your lovely work!


----------



## knitty672

I have been wondering how to make this hat in various sizes, I am a beginner and thought about starting to experiment but now I don't have to. One question though, you used ply to describe different size yarn. I usually use the weight numbers, ie 1 2 3 4. could you tell me which weight you used for the different sizes. I still don't understand ply's as there seem to be different plys in the same weight. Thanks can't wait to try these


----------



## knitty672

Forgot part of my question, are the numbers on the bottom of the heads the number of stitches per inch?


----------



## britmaid

Helen Hawkins said:


> Have knitted 4 of these hats all to the pattern but with different yarns and thickness of yarn.
> Used the same number of stitches and rows on all of them, the only difference i made to the pattern was the length measured from the edge at front of hat to the start of decrease. On the mans i used 5, inch ladies 4.5 inch, childs 4 inch and baby 3.5 inch. The photo's have the needle and yarn I used on each. Quite surprising the difference in sizes.
> the next two were from the same pattern but I left the ear shaping out, on the multi colour orange I just knitted a straight garter stitch band.
> Link for yellow hat,
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/traveling-stitch-hat-chemo
> 
> Link to the pattern
> 
> http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf
> 
> Cheers Helen


thankyou for the display and comments I will give it a go


----------



## julietremain

Thank you Helen, thank you Jessica Jean...
julie


----------



## Helen Hawkins

knitty672 said:


> I have been wondering how to make this hat in various sizes, I am a beginner and thought about starting to experiment but now I don't have to. One question though, you used ply to describe different size yarn. I usually use the weight numbers, ie 1 2 3 4. could you tell me which weight you used for the different sizes. I still don't understand ply's as there seem to be different plys in the same weight. Thanks can't wait to try these


----------



## Helen Hawkins

,


----------



## Helen Hawkins

knitty672 said:


> I have been wondering how to make this hat in various sizes, I am a beginner and thought about starting to experiment but now I don't have to. One question though, you used ply to describe different size yarn. I usually use the weight numbers, ie 1 2 3 4. could you tell me which weight you used for the different sizes. I still don't understand ply's as there seem to be different plys in the same weight. Thanks can't wait to try these


This comparison chart may help. I don't know where you are from
http://www.crochet-knit.com/yarn_conversion.html
Cheers Helen


----------



## Helen Hawkins

knitty672 said:


> Forgot part of my question, are the numbers on the bottom of the heads the number of stitches per inch?


No the measurement printed below heads are the inch measurement around the head


----------



## Helen Hawkins

knitty672 said:


> Forgot part of my question, are the numbers on the bottom of the heads the number of stitches per inch?


No the measurement printed below heads are the inch measurement around the head


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Helen Hawkins said:


> No the measurement printed below heads are the inch measurement around the head


Thank you for using inches!


----------



## knitty672

Thank you this helps, printed it out for reference


----------



## dunflyin

Oh Helen I LOVE what you have done and the information for the different sizes. Your hats are wonderful and I shall use EACH of the pattern sizes you developed.

Thank you so much for your most wonderful post. I have printed out your page to Keep in my file on this hat. It will be well remembered and used. "happy dance""!!!


----------



## dunflyin

Jessica Jean, again, here you are with your offer of help for everyone! And again I thank you.

I love Helen's post and I, too, have downloaded it in color for future use. I am sure I will make use of it often.

Again, I bow!


----------



## RWC Knits

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## mjbrum

Thank you. I was a little confused on how to join the headband so I did a bind off and stitched it together. Was that correct? It did turn out ok.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mjbrum said:


> Thank you. I was a little confused on how to join the headband so I did a bind off and stitched it together. Was that correct? It did turn out ok.


Why not? I can't be bothered with the provisional cast on and Kitchenering. Besides, the pattern mentions both options.


----------



## String Queen

mjbrum said:


> Thank you. I was a little confused on how to join the headband so I did a bind off and stitched it together. Was that correct? It did turn out ok.


I'm making one right now and that's how I joined the band. My first time using 'traveling loop' and it is going pretty good. I guess I just had to watch the 'right for me' video.

Robin


----------



## mjbrum

Robin, I haven't tried the loop, sounds completed to me....


----------



## mjbrum

Thanks for your quick reply...


----------



## starrz-delight

String Queen said:


> I'm making one right now and that's how I joined the band. My first time using 'traveling loop' and it is going pretty good. I guess I just had to watch the 'right for me' video.
> 
> Robin


Well hook me up sweetie, I do not get the traveling loop at all, ugh


----------



## String Queen

I'm nearing the top of the hat so I had to switch to 2 circular then to magic loop. Only a few rounds left. 

I watched videos by a couple different ladies. Little bit different techniques/tips and camera angle.

My stripes actually look really good. I didn't do anything special when changing colors. This picture is of the front of the hat.


----------



## mjbrum

That looks really great. Mine was similar 2 shades of brown. Really fun 
pattern.


----------



## mjbrum

That looks really great. Mine was similar 2 shades of brown. Really fun 
pattern.


----------



## knitnut1939

Beautiful knitting Thanks for the info on each hat.


----------



## Bisknit

Lovely work.


----------



## lindajjimenez

Thanks Helen and Jessica Jane. I love these tips and was getting ready to try to save them myself when I saw that Jessica Jean has done it for me ,appreciate it


----------



## Jessica-Jean

lindajjimenez said:


> Thanks Helen and Jessica Jane. I love these tips and was getting ready to try to save them myself when I saw that Jessica Jean has done it for me ,appreciate it


You're welcome.


----------



## Kadoonya

I just joined band ends with Russian grafting and it looks great. YouTube video makes it easy.


----------



## craftymatt2

Jessica Jean your a sweetheart, thank you, and thank you for the pattern and showing your work Helen, i love your hats and the colors are gorgeous


----------



## Helen Hawkins

You are very welcome


----------



## tessycol

Having problem trying to print Seaman`s 1898 hat have even tried Ravelry my printer is ok as I tried printing other patterns. Any help appreciated


----------



## gdhavens

You could try these:
http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1898-hat
I see you said that tried Ravelry. I'm not sure why you haven't been able to print the pattern off, but maybe to first one will work for you.


----------



## rkr

tessycol said:


> Having problem trying to print Seaman`s 1898 hat have even tried Ravelry my printer is ok as I tried printing other patterns. Any help appreciated


By all means - go to the Source! The link is in the post above - Kristine Byrnes.
You'll find all of their patts listed, many more than just the 1898 hat.
http://cas.seamenschurch.org/christmas-at-sea - near the bottom of this page


----------



## Jessica-Jean

tessycol said:


> Having problem trying to print Seaman`s 1898 hat have even tried Ravelry my printer is ok as I tried printing other patterns. Any help appreciated


Maybe your printer would prefer something other than a PDF? Try the downloads at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-322187-3.html#8429203 or, in Word, at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-322187-2.html#6944595

No changes, just differently written.


----------



## Briegeen

Thanks for the info, noone should be without a Seaman's 1898 now !!!!



Helen Hawkins said:


> Have knitted 4 of these hats all to the pattern but with different yarns and thickness of yarn.
> Used the same number of stitches and rows on all of them, the only difference i made to the pattern was the length measured from the edge at front of hat to the start of decrease. On the mans i used 5, inch ladies 4.5 inch, childs 4 inch and baby 3.5 inch. The photo's have the needle and yarn I used on each. Quite surprising the difference in sizes.
> the next two were from the same pattern but I left the ear shaping out, on the multi colour orange I just knitted a straight garter stitch band.
> Link for yellow hat,
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/traveling-stitch-hat-chemo
> 
> Link to the pattern
> 
> http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf
> 
> Cheers Helen


----------



## WI Grandma

Thanks for putting this together to download. It is now in my file. I have made many of these for charity but now I will know exactly what size it will end up being.


----------



## WestieMom2

Jessica-Jean said:


> Helen, you have performed an excellent experiment, and there will be fewer frostbitten ears next winter because of it. On behalf of those ears, I THANK YOU!
> 
> To help myself replicate your versions of this ingeniously designed hat, I've put your photos and information into a one-page PDF, and to help others, I've attached it below.


And...Jessica-Jean THANK YOU


----------



## Grannie maggie

Everything is beautiful, thanks for sharing :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## DivaDee

Thank you Helen and Jessica Jean,
I guess some of us don't understand ply, so I am glad you converted it for us.

De


----------



## MarilynKnits

I tried something different. Cast on the 27 stitches each needle using Judy's cast on for toe up socks and held 27 on a piece of waste yarn. I am up to row 45 of the band right now. When I am done the 168 rows, I will graft the seam. I plan to crochet around joining the edges then picking up the 84 stitches to work the crown.


----------



## Cynthia54

Thanks.


----------



## eikeat

Thanks for sharing your projects. Very informative post. Beautiful hats.


----------



## lori2637

Nice work!!!


----------



## Nanamel14

Great hat's


----------



## Nanamel14

Great hat's


----------



## damemary

Jessica and Helen, have you considered a book? I think KP is an encyclopedia of the secrets of the knitting universe.



craftymatt2 said:


> Jessica Jean your a sweetheart, thank you, and thank you for the pattern and showing your work Helen, i love your hats and the colors are gorgeous


----------



## runflyski

damemary said:


> Jessica and Helen, have you considered a book? I think KP is an encyclopedia of the secrets of the knitting universe.


I would buy the book.  :sm02:


----------



## ginnyfloyd

Adorable????


----------



## Jessica-Jean

damemary said:


> Jessica and Helen, have you considered a book? I think KP is an encyclopedia of the secrets of the knitting universe.


There's no chance I'll ever write a book; that is actual *work*. Whoever wishes and has the gumption to do so is free to mine whatever I've written online to write that book, but it's not much use. I can't remember the last time I looked in any of my _many_ books on the subject for the answer to any question. Instead, I google - and get the answer faster than I could possibly have located it in whichever of my books has it.


----------



## sramkin

Gorgeous - all of them!


----------



## PeninaM

Thank you Helen for the advice and to Jessica Jean for the download, I was just going to print it out, when I saw that you had made the download for us. Thanks again! Shalom!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

PeninaM said:


> Thank you Helen for the advice and to Jessica Jean for the download, I was just going to print it out, when I saw that you had made the download for us. Thanks again! Shalom!


You're welcome.

Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## knitteerli

Great hats! Thank you for sharing your results from the different yarns and needle sizes. They all look perfect!


----------



## groovienan

oh they are all so lovely great work


----------



## Woodstockgranny

Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## Lighthousegal

Really like all of your hat patterns. One day will accomplish some of these projects.


----------



## jemima

Not sure if I have missed The childs hat pattern for 1898 hat but some body converted this hat to a childs size and I copied the pattern if any body wants it Just PM me your email


----------



## elliekluge

Helen, you're a doll for posting this! Have wanted to try other sizes but have been to lazy (distracted, busy?) to "do the math". One question though. Could you please tell us the size of the yarn in weight as well as strands (worsted, bulky, fingering, etc) as some yarns nowadays can have many strands for the same weight. Thanks so much. The kids at the homeless shelter will love these!


----------



## Sanz

Thanks


----------



## jinx

elliekluge said:


> Helen, you're a doll for posting this! Have wanted to try other sizes but have been to lazy (distracted, busy?) to "do the math". One question though. Could you please tell us the size of the yarn in weight as well as strands (worsted, bulky, fingering, etc) as some yarns nowadays can have many strands for the same weight. Thanks so much. The kids at the homeless shelter will love these!


https://www.ravelry.com/help/yarn/weights


----------



## pretzelzy

Helen, your timing couldn't have been more perfect. Was just struggling on how to make a toddler size 1898 hat for my GGS and you magically appeared! thanks so much.


----------



## jinx

Helen posted March 15, 2015. I have kept her message to refer back to.


pretzelzy said:


> Helen, your timing couldn't have been more perfect. Was just struggling on how to make a toddler size 1898 hat for my GGS and you magically appeared! thanks so much.


----------



## knitnut1939

So talented!


----------



## Dorsey

Helen Hawkins said:


> Have knitted 4 of these hats all to the pattern but with different yarns and thickness of yarn.
> Used the same number of stitches and rows on all of them, the only difference i made to the pattern was the length measured from the edge at front of hat to the start of decrease. On the mans i used 5, inch ladies 4.5 inch, childs 4 inch and baby 3.5 inch. The photo's have the needle and yarn I used on each. Quite surprising the difference in sizes.
> the next two were from the same pattern but I left the ear shaping out, on the multi colour orange I just knitted a straight garter stitch band.
> Link for yellow hat,
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/traveling-stitch-hat-chemo
> 
> Link to the pattern
> 
> http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf
> 
> Cheers Helen


Helen, thanks so much, I had remembered seeing this but did not find it in my search. I have to get busy doing these for my 3 great grand boys! I have the pattern and have knit several for the older guys in the family and they really like them.
Dot


----------



## eqnancy

You are awesome, and so are your hats.


----------



## julietremain

Thank you!!!
julie


----------



## beaz

If you use the search here on KP, you will find all notes and comments


----------



## Hazel Anne

Very nice work.


----------



## MarilynKnits

I think there is a lot of information about the hat on Ravelry also.


beaz said:


> If you use the search here on KP, you will find all notes and comments


----------



## Jessica-Jean

beaz said:


> If you use the search here on KP, you will find all notes and comments


There are even more usable notes with the project notes of the over 3,400 projects posted on Ravelry: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1898-hat/people
Sadly, there's no actual Ravelry Group devoted to it and the variations ... yet. Someone may yet set one up.


----------



## grandmann

Yet to make one of those hats, on my to do list.


----------



## jdh

Trying to do the set up row, don't understand how after I slip 11 stitckhes, I use the strand to the skein, to knit 11 stitches.
Are there any picture to show me?
I watched part of a video, and the lady started with an already knitted piece about 2" wide.
where am l actually starting first row?


----------



## jdh

Trying to do the set up row, don't understand how after I slip 11 stitckhes, I use the strand to the skein, to knit 11 stitches.
Are there any picture to show me?
I watched part of a video, and the lady started with an already knitted piece about 2" wide.
where am l actually starting first row?


----------



## jinx

You are misreading it Slip 1, not 11.


jdh said:


> Trying to do the set up row, don't understand how after I slip 11 stitckhes, I use the strand to the skein, to knit 11 stitches.
> Are there any picture to show me?
> I watched part of a video, and the lady started with an already knitted piece about 2" wide.
> where am l actually starting first row?


----------



## juerobinson433

Thank you Helen & Jessica Jean for pattern & PDF as I have been searching for this pattern for years. Just done a search when it came up as Knitting Paradise.
june


----------



## cbjllinda

Do you know if there is a video showing how to do the traveling stitch mentioned on the chemo hat?


----------



## MarilynKnits

I have made a few 1898 hats and just finished one for a friend. Over time I developed a line by line work sheet so I can keep track of which row I am on. It downloads through Libre Office, and I hope that anyone interested can access it and that it is helpful to others.

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Casper1

Thank for showing your lovely work!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## DGreen23ups

very nice, what brand of yarn did you use for the first set of hats?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

MarilynKnits said:


> I have made a few 1898 hats and just finished one for a friend. Over time I developed a line by line work sheet so I can keep track of which row I am on. It downloads through Libre Office, and I hope that anyone interested can access it and that it is helpful to others.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all.


Wonderful chart!! Thank you very much.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

cbjllinda said:


> Do you know if there is a video showing how to do the traveling stitch mentioned on the chemo hat?


When I saw this question in the 1898 Hat topic, I hoped someone had already answered it or at least suggested you ask again as a new topic. Since neither has happened ... I suggest it. I also suggest you be more specific when you ask. There are a gazillion hats called 'chemo'; linking or at least specifying which one you're talking about would help would-be helpers to assist you.


----------



## kimmyz

Beautiful knitting. Those are nice little hat models that you have in various sizes.


----------



## slmhuffman

Thanks to Helen and Jessica Jean for all this work to help those of us who appreciate all your efforts in this compilation of information. Really, really interesting comparison of the 1898 Seaman's hat. Susan


----------



## knitnut1939

Thank you I have 5 to make from 1 yr to 6 yrs


----------



## Wroclawnice

They are all beautiful!


----------



## eqnancy

Thank you. I am working on making this on my knitting machine and trying to fit it for a baby who has a big head lol.


----------



## alicealice

I love all these hats. Great work!


----------



## Wroclawnice

They are all beautiful!


----------



## JudithKnits

This is very insightful. Thanks for posting Helen, and thanks for packaging it up Jessica Jean.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

JudithKnits said:


> This is very insightful. Thanks for posting Helen, and thanks for packaging it up Jessica Jean.


You're welcome! I've done twenty-odd ... so far.

Helen hasn't posted on KP since April 2018.


----------



## groovienan

love them all


----------



## groovienan

love all the hats


----------



## grandmann

Jessica-Jean said:


> You're welcome! I've done twenty-odd ... so far.
> 
> Helen hasn't posted on KP since April 2018.


Even though Helen isn't here any more it is a good thread for reference on the 1898 hat.


----------



## Wroclawnice

Your experiment is lovely.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

grandmann said:


> Even though Helen isn't here any more it is a good thread for reference on the 1898 hat.


Which is why it resurfaces every so often.


----------



## RosieS

All your hats are great and the jumper too. Thanks for sharing. :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## groovienan

i love them all i really want to try one for a 3 yr old grandaughter so wish me luck lol my e-mail is [email protected] name is ruth if i need help i may reach out to you thx


----------



## sherisails

Wish I could open it. I don't have Word and can't find a way to open the download. You all are amazing for sharing all of the hard work You so and making things easier for all of us.


MarilynKnits said:


> I have made a few 1898 hats and just finished one for a friend. Over time I developed a line by line work sheet so I can keep track of which row I am on. It downloads through Libre Office, and I hope that anyone interested can access it and that it is helpful to others.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## jemima

If i can help you by sending the pattern to you Sherisails just send me you email address telling me the size you want in the 1898 hat Jemima uk i managed to save patterns for different sizes


----------



## Kitchener

Jessica Jean, thank you for the excellent download.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Kitchener said:


> Jessica Jean, thank you for the excellent download.


You're welcome!
I'm just glad it still works!


----------



## Roses and cats

Jessica-Jean said:


> Helen, you have performed an excellent experiment, and there will be fewer frostbitten ears next winter because of it. On behalf of those ears, I THANK YOU!
> 
> To help myself replicate your versions of this ingeniously designed hat, I've put your photos and information into a one-page PDF, and to help others, I've attached it below.


Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Mevbb

Thanks, this is great to have on hand.


----------



## MarilynKnits

Let me try a different way. I had to correct a typo and I saved two different ways. I hope one works.


sherisails said:


> Wish I could open it. I don't have Word and can't find a way to open the download. You all are amazing for sharing all of the hard work You so and making things easier for all of us.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

MarilynKnits said:


> Let me try a different way. I had to correct a typo and I saved two different ways. I hope one works.


Nice!!

Too late for my current one. I managed to only do 16 rows (including the cast-on and set-up rows), and didn't notice until done first earflap. So, me rear seam will be off-center, after I add in those two rows. Twenty-odd hats completed, and I still can't count!! :sm15:


----------



## MarilynKnits

I go slowly and tick off each row as I finish it. Still faster than having to frog.


Jessica-Jean said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Too late for my current one. I managed to only do 16 rows (including the cast-on and set-up rows), and didn't notice until done first earflap. So, me rear seam will be off-center, after I add in those two rows. Twenty-odd hats completed, and I still can't count!! :sm15:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

MarilynKnits said:


> I go slowly and tick off each row as I finish it. Still faster than having to frog.


I did. But stopped - _without rereading the pattern_ - at 16. I didn't frog; those two missing rows will make an appearance just before the cast off.


----------



## MarilynKnits

They'll be at the back of the hat. So they'll be slightly off center. You'll be the only one to know. It's not as if you are submitting it trying for a blue ribbon at the 4-H Fair where they mark you down for every loose stitch.


Jessica-Jean said:


> I did. But stopped - _without rereading the pattern_ - at 16. I didn't frog; those two missing rows will make an appearance just before the cast off.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

MarilynKnits said:


> They'll be at the back of the hat. So they'll be slightly off center. You'll be the only one to know. It's not as if you are submitting it trying for a blue ribbon at the 4-H Fair where they mark you down for every loose stitch.


True. It just irks me that I STILL make such errors.


----------



## MarilynKnits

I've been knitting for close to 80 years and I still make mistakes if I don't pay attention. On the hat I am knitting I knit instead of slipping the three center stitches on one of the earlier rows. I'm using a fuzzy Noro yarn so it isn't that easy to see if you aren't looking for it and I wasn't about to frog a few rows. It'll be at the back of my head. I'm just doing the band to have an earwarmer head band.


Jessica-Jean said:


> True. It just irks me that I STILL make such errors.


----------



## ruqia

The hats are all beautiful. You remained very busy while knitting them.


----------

